# Masking "French Style" windows?



## painterjim (Sep 20, 2006)

If it peels that easily from the glass, how well does the paint bond over it on the wood?


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

painterjim said:


> If it peels that easily from the glass, how well does the paint bond over it on the wood?


Masking Liquid H20 is formulated to peel readily from glass surfaces. (it will also peel from glossy, non porous surfaces) Masking Liquid H2O will adhere to bare wood, de-glossed painted surfaces, dull porous aluminum and primed metal (dull sheen). Masking Liquid H2O will bond to vinyl so use as a primer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

AFI said:


> Masking Liquid H20 is formulated to peel readily from glass surfaces. (it will also peel from glossy, non porous surfaces) Masking Liquid H2O will adhere to bare wood, de-glossed painted surfaces, dull porous aluminum and primed metal (dull sheen). Masking Liquid H2O will bond to vinyl so use as a primer.:thumbsup:


ok we all scuff up glossy paint before painting to get better adhesion, right? But this sounds suspicious-- the fact that it is formulated to peel worries me. Especially since we all go to great lengths to explain to our dear clients that they want to be using SW/BM over (oh God) Behr...

dangit... EDIT:

I forgot to ask. 
I HATE deglossers. They create a gummy mess the first time I tried to use them, and haven't touched them since. I must have done something wrong? Anybody have similar experience?


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

In checking out the liquid mask topic, I found something interesting:

http://www.o-geepaint.com/Sundries/Drops.shtml

or look here:

http://www.homaxproducts.com/products/surfaceprep/14/index.html

Any of you guys seen or used this stuff?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

We used to do the same thing with crisco.....

Now we just hand paint em and don't get it on the glass... heh. If I had say, 10 or more doors like that then I would look for a liquid deal, but most of them nowadays already come with plastic on the windows, and one or two? Would take more to prep than just to paint em.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with painting the MUNTINS by hand, but I always like to try out new stuff just to make sure it doesn't rawk!

Muntins people, they're muntins!
They're really good warm with some butter too!


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

hmmm.....it seems to me you could just paint them with just two coats of water-based paint(no primer) and do the same thing as the liquid masking stuff.

When I've painted over a semi-gloss with a good quality paint, hours after drying I accidently found out after scoring it with a knife I could start peeling it off. I was told by the manufactures that this is normal cause all latex based paints take 2 weeks to a month before it reach its maximum adhesion/toughness.

Point is, I think the liquid masking primer stuff just has the adhesion power of normal paint. Thats how it works, at least thats what I think.....


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

My preference is to do the job to match the house. With 50 windows/doors, this sounds like a very nice home.

That being said, keep in mind that water raises grain, and paint with no primer may not cover very well. If you are going white on white, you can prime and cover with one coat of paint, minimally. Also, each sucessive coat goes faster. Invest in some razor blades. Get some very good enamel. The first coat can be applied with a back and forth motion. The final coat should be applied with long strokes. This makes it a bit easier and less time consuming. Trying to lay it on thick will not leave a very professional looking job.

I always advise the HO not to mess with the paint for 30 days at least.
This is curing and hardening time. Enamel would work well.

Side note: I've been painting for 20 years, and I still can't get MUNTINS off the tip of my tongue. Dang muntins.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Dagnabit Joe!



> The first coat can be applied with a back and forth motion. The final coat should be applied with long strokes.


Are ya sure you're painting, and NOT, well, you know...

PS I'm quite sure I said MUFFINS!


----------

